# Brewery Tour - Brewery Zierholz In Fyshwick



## Doc (31/7/06)

From here a pictorial tour of Christoph Zierholz's new brewer in Fyshwick Canberra. 



> On Saturday afternoon the RiotACT team was kindly invited out to Christoph Zierholzs amazing brewery in Fyshwick to have a look at what hes doing out there and to inspect the product.



Beers,
Doc


----------



## spog (31/7/06)

bugga, i was in canberra 2 weeks ago and heard of a new brewery,but no body could tell me where! i found a good micro selection at the old bus depot markets which is open on sundays.
one of the beers i got from there is from the "two dans brewery" canberra.was told it was located in fyshwick but try as i did i could,nt find it. i now suspect it is a contract brew.
one place i badly wanted to visit was the woodend brewery,to try their hand pumped brews (i like your setup doc,this is what made me want to try them).we drove into woodend at 10.am and bloody hell! they are renovating and didnt open till 2.00pm,i can tell you i was very,very [email protected]##&d off having driven a long way.but i did score some top brews from a lot of micros in the wangerratta area,now that would be a bloody good brewery tour.
i strongly recommend the bridge road brewery in beechworth,fantastic beers.i have yet to try the brews from bintara and buffalo breweries but they are in the fridge waiting,along with others.7 breweries all in the same area, oooohhhhh paradise. :beerbang:


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/8/06)

Spog,
Get in touch with us locals next time and you can hook up with a few and enjoy some extremely good beer at the Christoph's brewery and the now famous Wig and Pen...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Linz (2/8/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> Spog,
> Get in touch with us locals next time and you can hook up with a few and enjoy some extremely good beer at the Christoph's brewery and the now famous Wig and Pen...
> 
> Cheers,
> TL



So,

What are the chances on the 12-13th of Aug then???

Beerz

Linz


----------

